# Want my old laptop? Nr Ferreira Zezere



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

We'll be flying over looking at some places and the cheap cheap flight means we will not bring our luggage back. Anyone want our one bag luggage include old (working) laptop with wifi and probabily couple of collapasible fishing rods etc? Or I'll have to stuff it all in a bin somewhere.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
I know of some expat English kids here who desperately need a computer and a bed too, but that's a different story. If they are still available I could meet you.
Many thanks
James


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

silvers said:


> Hi,
> I know of some expat English kids here who desperately need a computer and a bed too, but that's a different story. If they are still available I could meet you.
> Many thanks
> James


OK, how do I send a message to youndirectly, my portugese mobile phone number whitout putting it on the forum?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have sent you a pm.


----------

